# Just joined



## symmonp (Mar 25, 2005)

Just joined....on my second TT now. Like to hear from anyone in the South Wales area :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Guess that's my cue then 

Welcome aboard symmonp - where abouts (roughly) are you down here?

(And had anyone slapped a flyer under your wiper?) 

Go on then - give us a potted history and some pics! 

We're looking good for a meet on April 10th if you're up for it too


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Good man !!!!


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Near to Swansea.... where are you?

(BTW Welcome [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and be prepared to get addicted to this forum :wink: )


----------

